# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از 150 هزار به 15 هزار تو 110 روز

## mammadaam

پارسال رتبه من تو کشور شد 150 هزار باز هم از سال قبل به اینور من نخوندم ولی میخوام تو زمان باقی مونده در حد خودکشی بخونم و برم تو فاز چلنج 16 ساعت .سرم خورده به سنگ 
به نظرتون میتونم یه صفر از رتبه ام کم کنم 150000 و بشم 15000 تو زمون باقی مونده ؟ 
چطوری باید برنامه ریزی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
چون کلا توش موندم 
ریاضی و فیزیک رو که نمیشه زیاد برد   بالا تو این مدت یه درصد 10 - 15 که صفر نباشه میمونه زیست و شیمی و عمومی ها . حالا اینا رو باید هرکدوم رو چند ساعت بخونم و چند درصد بزنم و اینا رو شما بگید 
فقط جوون عزیزتون مسخره بازی و شاخ بازی در نیارین کمک کنید قوربونتون

----------


## im.awbol

15000 کشور یا منطقه ؟؟

----------


## mammadaam

> 15000 کشور یا منطقه ؟؟


کشور دیگه هزار بار تو نظر سنجی و متن گفتم 
متن بخونید دیگه   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## im.awbol

اممم ببین یکم کار سختیه ولی اگه با این قدرتی که داری میگه فک میکنم بشه

----------


## Saeed79

> پارسال رتبه من تو کشور شد 150 هزار باز هم از سال قبل به اینور من نخوندم ولی میخوام تو زمان باقی مونده در حد خودکشی بخونم و برم تو فاز چلنج 16 ساعت .سرم خورده به سنگ 
> به نظرتون میتونم یه صفر از رتبه ام کم کنم 150000 و بشم 15000 تو زمون باقی مونده ؟ 
> چطوری باید برنامه ریزی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> چون کلا توش موندم 
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو که نمیشه زیاد برد   بالا تو این مدت یه درصد 10 - 15 که صفر نباشه میمونه زیست و شیمی و عمومی ها . حالا اینا رو باید هرکدوم رو چند ساعت بخونم و چند درصد بزنم و اینا رو شما بگید 
> فقط جوون عزیزتون مسخره بازی و شاخ بازی در نیارین کمک کنید قوربونتون


داداش بیا پی وی بپرس. توی تاپیکا من چیزی نمیگم
چون بهم گفتی تگت کردم اینجا جوابت رو دادم

----------


## God_of_war

یه صفر میتونی زیاد کنی داش فقط به زدن تاپیک تا کنکور ادامه بده :Yahoo (15):  ما هم پشتتیم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## im.awbol

استاد اینجا زیاده  :Yahoo (94):  ولی به نظر من رو زیست و شیمی بیشتر متمرکز شو مخصوصا زیست و شیمی
تا خرداد بخون چون عقبی ، بعدش دیگه جمع کن ، شروع کن فقط آزمون بگیر از خودت مخصوصا کنکور و سوالاشو کاملا به خاطرت بسپار
این کارارو بکن اگه نتیجه گرفتی شیرینی مارم بده

----------


## im.awbol

> یه صفر میتونی زیاد کنی داش فقط به زدن تاپیک تا کنکور ادامه بده ما هم پشتتیم


خواهشا انقدر زیر پست اینو اون بچه ها رو اذیت نکن دیگه فهمیدیم شاخی بس کن
چاکر آقا لفظ باز

----------


## mammadaam

> داداش بیا پی وی بپرس. توی تاپیکا من چیزی نمیگم
> چون بهم گفتی تگت کردم اینجا جوابت رو دادم


داداش لطف کن برام بفرست تو پی وی من هنوز نمیتونم

----------


## mammadaam

> اممم ببین یکم کار سختیه ولی اگه با این قدرتی که داری میگه فک میکنم بشه


سخت یعنی داری غیر مستقیم میگی نمیشه؟  :Yahoo (4): 
تا کجا حتما میشه اورد پایین با ساعتی که گفتم

----------


## im.awbol

> سخت یعنی داری غیر مستقیم میگی نمیشه؟ 
> تا کجا حتما میشه اورد پایین با ساعتی که گفتم


زیرش گفتم بخون

----------


## mammadaam

> یه صفر میتونی زیاد کنی داش فقط به زدن تاپیک تا کنکور ادامه بده ما هم پشتتیم


به جون اون سیبیلات این اخرین تاپیکمه میرم بخونم .این هم زدم برا مشاوره .خارش نداشته باش کمک کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mammadaam

> استاد اینجا زیاده  ولی به نظر من رو زیست و شیمی بیشتر متمرکز شو مخصوصا زیست و شیمی
> تا خرداد بخون چون عقبی ، بعدش دیگه جمع کن ، شروع کن فقط آزمون بگیر از خودت مخصوصا کنکور و سوالاشو کاملا به خاطرت بسپار
> این کارارو بکن اگه نتیجه گرفتی شیرینی مارم بده


خیلی کلی گفتی داشم 
اینکه هرکدوم چقدر زمان میبره و میتونم تهش به چه درصد امید داشته باشم رو هم بگو

----------


## God_of_war

> خواهشا انقدر زیر پست اینو اون بچه ها رو اذیت نکن دیگه فهمیدیم شاخی بس کن
> چاکر آقا لفظ باز


اختیار داری به شاخ شما نمیرسه عکست منو یاد تویینر تو سریال فرار از زندان انداخت :Yahoo (15):  ایندت روشنه تو دانشگاه :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = قطعا میشه رسید فقط باید فکرتو با جسمت تو یه بُعد نگه داری  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mammadaam

> اختیار داری به شاخ شما نمیرسه عکست منو یاد تویینر تو سریال فرار از زندان انداخت ایندت روشنه تو دانشگاه
> رفع اسپم = قطعا میشه رسید فقط باید فکرتو با جسمت تو یه بُعد نگه داری


چطور نگه دارم ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Seyed Chester

چروكمون كرديد از بس هي تگ ميكنيد
اول فك ميكنم امتيازه ميبينم تگه حالم گرفته ميشه  :Yahoo (4): 
بنظرم ميشه
برو برنامه ريزي و مصاحبه @WickedSick
رو بخون (لينكش تو امضاشه)

----------


## mammadaam

> 


رتبه من توش نیست که

----------


## mammadaam

> چروكمون كرديد از بس هي تگ ميكنيد
> اول فك ميكنم امتيازه ميبينم تگه حالم گرفته ميشه 
> بنظرم ميشه
> برو برنامه ريزي و مصاحبه @WickedSick
> رو بخون (لينكش تو امضاشه)


عروس خانم باید بیشتر فکر کنن ولی جواب اولیه رو دادن  :Yahoo (4): 
همین ؟میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

> چطور نگه دارم ؟


با نگه دارنده یعنی داش تو چنین شرایطی باید اتریشی خوند چون دیگه تایلندی مُد نیست :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mammadaam

> با نگه دارنده یعنی داش تو چنین شرایطی باید اتریشی خوند چون دیگه تایلندی مُد نیست


چقدر تخممی هستی حاجی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

معدلت چنده؟

----------


## mammadaam

> معدلت چنده؟


18 نهایی سوممه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> رتبه من توش نیست که


قرار نیس ک خود رتبه ات توش باشه یه معیاره برات 
از الان حدود 16هفته مونده

----------


## mammadaam

> قرار نیس ک خود رتبه ات توش باشه یه معیاره برات 
> از الان حدود 16هفته مونده


دقیقا چقدر مونده؟
میشه صد درصد یعنی؟

----------


## mina_77

> 18 نهایی سوممه


خوبه 
عادت داری به یه درس خوندن نسبی پس

----------


## God_of_war

> چقدر تخممی هستی حاجی


 :Yahoo (15):  تو به این عدد برس همش مال توءِ :Yahoo (15):  یکیش قبل کنکور یکیشم بعد کنکور  :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = میتونی به شرطی که از همه چیت بزنی البته هیچیم نداری خلاصه یه چی بزن دیگه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Tiinaaa

بنظر من ک تو این زمان باقی مونده میشه رسوند نمیدونم دیگه:/
من واقعا چون خودم تونستم تو دوماه حجم زیادی رو ببندم واقعا نمیتونم درک کنم ک چرا کسی میگه نمیشه:/
تو شروع کن مطمئن باش زودتر از اون چیزی ک فکرشو بکنی میشه مطالب رو خوند

----------


## mammadaam

> خوبه 
> عادت داری به یه درس خوندن نسبی پس


چی میشه الان؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دقیقا چقدر مونده؟
> میشه صد درصد یعنی؟


دقیقا از فردا 114 روز
آره میشه ازین بهتر هم میشه اگه بخونی
اگر نخونی از اونی ک بودی بدترم میشه

----------


## mammadaam

> بنظر من ک تو این زمان باقی مونده میشه رسوند نمیدونم دیگه:/
> من واقعا چون خودم تونستم تو دوماه حجم زیادی رو ببندم واقعا نمیتونم درک کنم ک چرا کسی میگه نمیشه:/
> تو شروع کن مطمئن باش زودتر از اون چیزی ک فکرشو بکنی میشه مطالب رو خوند


دوماه شروع کردی؟
چند ساعت خوندی؟
چقدر مطلب بستی؟
سطحت قبلا چطور بود؟

----------


## mammadaam

> بنظر من ک تو این زمان باقی مونده میشه رسوند نمیدونم دیگه:/
> من واقعا چون خودم تونستم تو دوماه حجم زیادی رو ببندم واقعا نمیتونم درک کنم ک چرا کسی میگه نمیشه:/
> تو شروع کن مطمئن باش زودتر از اون چیزی ک فکرشو بکنی میشه مطالب رو خوند


رتبه ای گفتم رو میتونم بکنم رتبه ای که گفتم یا باید بیشترش رو بگیرم؟

----------


## mina_77

> چی میشه الان؟


بخونی میشه

----------


## mammadaam

> بخونی میشه


با خودکشی که گفتم؟ 
صد در صد میشه ؟

----------


## high.target

_بخواید میشه چون خواستم و شد
ی راه داره درس بخونین
..........از حاشیه دور باشید_

----------


## احسان0

> با خودکشی که گفتم؟ 
> صد در صد میشه ؟


اگه به دنبال حرف اینایی ............که اینا منتظرن زمین خوردنتو ببینن نه موفقیتت رو

----------


## احسان0

اینجا هم همه دوپهلو حرف میزنن نه میگن میشه نه میگن نمیشه البته بعضی هم کلا دنبال نا امید کردن دیگرانن

----------


## SinaAhmadi

رتبه پارسال تو ربطی به امسالت نداره..نفر اخر کنکور هم شده باشی امسال میتونی تغیر بدی ماجرارو...
ولی اگه چیز متفاوت میخوای کار متفاوت انجام بده همین..
هیچ موقع هم واسه زندگیت یا رسیدن با موفقیتت از دیگران تایید یا اجازه نگیر...بعدن میفهمی چی میگم

----------


## Kendall

میشه بنظرم
تو عمومی ها زبان فارسی ومعتلات عربی رو حذف کنین(البته اگه براتون سخته)،و بقیشو کامل بخونین.
اختصاصی ها هم از زیست ژنتیک وگیاهی رو میشه حذف کرد ،
شیمی همش رو بخونین اما اگه براتون سخته مسئله های اسید وباز ومحلول ها رو حذف کنین.
ریاضی وفیزیک هم مباحث ساده رو انتخاب کنین
تو فیزیک نوسان+پیش2+گرما وفشار 
ریاضی هم اول پیش نیاز ها رو بخونین(مثل قدرمطلق،جز صحیح،تعیین علامت،معادله نامعادله،مثلثات)وتابع
و آمار و ترکیبیات و احتمال

----------


## احسان0

> این صاحبش کیه بابا بیا جمعش کن دیگه معلوم نیس ساقیش کیه


خخخخخخخ والا تو صاحب نداری فک کنم صاحبت تو تایلن و اتریش جا مونده

----------


## احسان0

> *تاپیک ماله شما دو نفر نیست
> توانایی کمک کردن به استارتر رو ندارید یه جای دیگه بحث کنید (هرچند فقط وقت خودتون رو تلف میکنید)
>  پ.ن: کاملا محترمانه گفتم جبهه نگیرید !*


دوست عزیز ایشون تو هر تاپیکی به اعضا توهین میکنه

----------


## Saeed79

> با خودکشی که گفتم؟ 
> صد در صد میشه ؟


به قول یکی از بچه ها
هممون از این انگیزه هایی که تاریخ انقضاش 24 ساعته تجربه کردیم
همه چیز بستگی داره به اینکه چقدر به خودت ایمان داری 
طبیعیه که هیجان و استرس داشته باشی (بالاخره آینده هر کسی واسه خودش مهمه)
ولی مهمتر از اون اینه که بتونی کنترلشون کنی و عاقلانه تصمیم بگیری و منتظر میشه و نمیشه این و اون نباشی ...
این هم مطمئن باش کسی از درس خوندن نمرده  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed79

> دوست عزیز ایشون تو هر تاپیکی به اعضا توهین میکنه


توهین کردن به بقیه اینقدر جذابه که پیگیرشی ؟
من بلدم فحش بدم شما بلدی بقال سر کوچه هم بلده
پس خودت رو زیاد درگیرش نکن
تفکرات هرکسی ماله خودشه
کسی که فکر میکنه با توهین کردن شاخ جلوه میکنه , پس بذار تا جایی که میتونه پیش بره . ارزش وقت تلف کردن نداره ...

----------


## احسان0

> توهین کردن به بقیه اینقدر جذابه که پیگیرشی ؟
> من بلدم فحش بدم شما بلدی بقال سر کوچه هم بلده
> پس خودت رو زیاد درگیرش نکن
> تفکرات هرکسی ماله خودشه
> کسی که فکر میکنه با توهین کردن شاخ جلوه میکنه , پس بذار تا جایی که میتونه پیش بره . ارزش وقت تلف کردن نداره ...


چرا باید ایشون هر چی از دهنش در میاد به اعضا بگه  تا وقتی جوابش رو ندی این به خودش اجازه میده و توهین میکنه

----------


## Wild Rose

وقتی یک بار اخطار میدم...
یعنی شوخی ندارم  :Yahoo (21):  
دیگه بحث نبینم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahmood21755

God of war اخراج شد
 :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amirosein

> پارسال رتبه من تو کشور شد 150 هزار باز هم از سال قبل به اینور من نخوندم ولی میخوام تو زمان باقی مونده در حد خودکشی بخونم و برم تو فاز چلنج 16 ساعت .سرم خورده به سنگ 
> به نظرتون میتونم یه صفر از رتبه ام کم کنم 150000 و بشم 15000 تو زمون باقی مونده ؟ 
> چطوری باید برنامه ریزی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> چون کلا توش موندم 
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو که نمیشه زیاد برد   بالا تو این مدت یه درصد 10 - 15 که صفر نباشه میمونه زیست و شیمی و عمومی ها . حالا اینا رو باید هرکدوم رو چند ساعت بخونم و چند درصد بزنم و اینا رو شما بگید 
> فقط جوون عزیزتون مسخره بازی و شاخ بازی در نیارین کمک کنید قوربونتون


جواب قسمت اول که اصلا همچن تغییری شدنی هست یا نه باید بگم که به نظر من صد درصد هست. چرا؟ چون رقابت اصلی و جدی تو کنکور تجربی بین نهایت همون 10 هزار نفر اول هست و تعداد خیلی زیادی از شرکت کننده ها سیاهی لشکرن. و اگه این رو بدونی که طبق آمار کنکور 97 : 
حدود 50 هزار نفر از شرکت کننده ها اصلا سر جلسه حاظر نمیشن  :Yahoo (4): 
حدود 100 هزار نفر زیست رو منفی میزنند!  :Yahoo (68): 
و چیزی حدود 150 هزار نفر زیست رو بین صفر تا 10 درصد میزنن  :Yahoo (17):  (احتمالا سال قبل جزو اینا بودی :Yahoo (4): )

میفهمی واقعا سبقت گرفتن از  خیل عظیم این سیاهی لشکرها کار سختی نیست!  به شرطی که بتونی تو هر درسی خودت رو به یه سطح قابل قبولی برسونی.

اما قسمت دوم که آیا* شما* میتونی اینکار و بکنی یا نه؟ ببین من به ضرب المثل ها خیلی اعتقاد دارم . میگن: _سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن است_!  بنابراین جوگیر نشو :Yahoo (4):  و منطقی و اصولی و با یه برنامه درست و به خصوص منابع کم حجم خوب با روزی 6 تا 8 ساعت استارت بزن فعلا تا ایشالا به بالای 12 ساعت در روز هم برسی...

----------


## im.awbol

> اگه به دنبال حرف اینایی ............که اینا منتظرن زمین خوردنتو ببینن نه موفقیتت رو


وا ، فازت چیه باو 
وقتی تکنولوژی ( گوشی اندروید ) دست یه عده تازه به دوران رسیده میوفته بایدم طرز فکراتون انقدر پایین باشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

چقد اخیرا اخراجی زیاد شده 

پ.ن: میشه استارتر واقعا خیلییی هدف بالایی در نظر نگرفتی
بخون بهش میرسی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خیلی جو میدن با روئزی 8ساعتم میتونی برسی دیگه 10 20درصد ریاضی زدن کار40ساعت مطالعه س تا 7هزار کشور شدنیه بیشتر ازاون میگم نه چون صفری و خیلی چیزا برات گنگه

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه زمانی تو زندگیم خیلی رویایی بودم سال اول کنکورم ی مشت جمله انگیزشی شنیده بودم وای اره تو اشرف مخلوقاتی تو فلانی میتونی تو 4 ماه زیر500شی ولی چیزی ک تو هدفته کاملا شدنیه حتی گفتم رتبه 7 8هزار گشور بشی پس غصه نخور فقط تلاش کن بخدا بخدا بخدا میشه ببین من سه بار کنکور دادم بار سوم شدم4هزار فهمیدم اگر اهل عمل بودم لازم نبود سه سال بخونم بشم 4هزار شاید تو سه ماهم میشد پس نگران نباش من ادم بی تجربه نیستم

----------


## mahmood21755

بعضی ها به قول خودشون تجربه دارن !
ولی یکی نیست بگه خب پسر خوب دختر خوب  تو اگر بیل زدن بودی اول باغچه خوتو بیل میزدی که چند سال پشت کنکور نمونی ،
همون طرز فکراشتباهتو که باعث شده چند سال پشت کنکور بمونی و هنوزم اون طرز فکرو داری  رو داری به بقیه هم منتقل میکنی 
اینو شونصد میلیون بار گفتم و بقیم هم گفتن که این کهاز الان  میتونی رتبه بیاری یا نه به خیلی چیزا بستیگ داره .هوشت.حافظت.تمرکزت.ساعت مطالعت. پایه درسیت،..

اون وقت انتظار داری منی که اصلا شما رو نمیشناسم بگم میشه یا نمیشه !
من هنوزم خودم نمیدونم چ رتبه ای میارم بعد تورو کجای دلم بزارم ...

فرض کن جوریه که حتی درصداتم برات تعیین میکنن!

طرف به قول خودش تجربه داره! میاد میگه من کنکور پارسال فقط سال سوم و پیش 2 رو خوندم تازه باکلی غلط 70 زدم ! این فرد مشخصه امسالم دوباره کم کاری کرده برای تسکین دل خودش داره این حرفا رو میزنه بلکه یکم آروم شه 

انجمنم خاله زنک بازی نکنین.این طرف اونو  میگره اون طرف اینو میگیره .همش الکی

کسایی که هنوز جدی شروع نکردن و میان هی بهم انگیزه میدن  خودشونم میدونن قافیه رو به احتمال 95 درصدباختن 
قافیه:رشته های پزشکی و رشته های خوب دانشگاه های خوب
هروقت واقعیتو قبول کنی یه گام به حقیقت نزدیک تر میشی !

----------


## hamed_habibi

صل 6 زیست دوم: 3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 8 زیست دوم: 3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 4 زیست دوم:2 تست در کنکور 97


فصل 11 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 8 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 3 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97


فصل 10 زیست پیش:4 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 8 زیست پیش:3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 9 زیست پیش:3 تست در کنکور 97
فصل 5 زیست پیش:3 تست در کنکور 97

----------


## amin1441

> پارسال رتبه من تو کشور شد 150 هزار باز هم از سال قبل به اینور من نخوندم ولی میخوام تو زمان باقی مونده در حد خودکشی بخونم و برم تو فاز چلنج 16 ساعت .سرم خورده به سنگ 
> به نظرتون میتونم یه صفر از رتبه ام کم کنم 150000 و بشم 15000 تو زمون باقی مونده ؟ 
> چطوری باید برنامه ریزی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> چون کلا توش موندم 
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو که نمیشه زیاد برد   بالا تو این مدت یه درصد 10 - 15 که صفر نباشه میمونه زیست و شیمی و عمومی ها . حالا اینا رو باید هرکدوم رو چند ساعت بخونم و چند درصد بزنم و اینا رو شما بگید 
> فقط جوون عزیزتون مسخره بازی و شاخ بازی در نیارین کمک کنید قوربونتون


کنکور شوخی ای بیش نیس! نمیخواد روزی 16 ساعت بخونی تهشم هیچی نفهمی بجاش 10-12 ساعت بخون ولی مفید.
ریاضی و فیزیکم که میگی نمیشه بالا برد تو اگه بری چنتا فصل روونشو انتخاب کنی (مثلا تو فیزیک پیش فیزیک هسته ای) و وقتتو بزاری روی اونا قطعا میتونی 30 درصد حداقل بزنی بجای اینکه بری کل فیزیکارو بخونی اخرشم بزنی 5 درصد.

----------


## MehranWilson

یکی از فامیل های دورمون تقریبا گفت از مهر پیش دانشگاهی شروع کرد
با روزی 6 ساعت رتبش شد 600 سال 93 که فک نکنم دیگه از زیست 93-94 سختتر توی دوران کنکور بوده
روزی 6 ساعت ! تامل برانگیزه . حالا تو روزی 10 ساعت بخون چه بسا زیر 15 هزاربیای  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## MehranWilson

> صل 6 زیست دوم: 3 تست در کنکور 97
> فصل 8 زیست دوم: 3 تست در کنکور 97
> فصل 4 زیست دوم:2 تست در کنکور 97
> 
> 
> فصل 11 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97
> فصل 8 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97
> فصل 3 زیست سوم:3 تست در کنکور 97
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (4):  داداش شما دیگه فک کنم زیادی دست و دلت بازه !
فصل 10 پیش دانشگاهی 4 تا ؟!  :Yahoo (4):  درسته حدود 1/4 کنکور میشه پیش دوم ولی دیگه نه این حد  :Yahoo (21):  داداش من هر چی سر کنکور 97 میگشتم دنبال سوالات فصل 9 تا 11 کلا 2-3 تا سوال بیشتر نبود .. نمیدونم شایدم من توهم زدم ندیدمشون :/

(فصل 4 دوم 
فصل 6 دوم
فصل 1 سوم
فصل 2 سوم
فصل 3 سوم
فصل 4 سوم
فصل 11 سوم
فصل 8 پیش
فصل 9 پیش
فصل 10 پیش
فصل 11پیش)
حامد دادا من اینارو بخونم رستگار میشم؟!

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش شما دیگه فک کنم زیادی دست و دلت بازه !
> فصل 10 پیش دانشگاهی 4 تا ؟!  درسته حدود 1/4 کنکور میشه پیش دوم ولی دیگه نه این حد  داداش من هر چی سر کنکور 97 میگشتم دنبال سوالات فصل 9 تا 11 کلا 2-3 تا سوال بیشتر نبود .. نمیدونم شایدم من توهم زدم ندیدمشون :/
> 
> (فصل 4 دوم 
> فصل 6 دوم
> فصل 1 سوم
> فصل 2 سوم
> فصل 3 سوم
> فصل 4 سوم
> ...


ن
اینو تو یه چنلی دیدم عمارلو گذاشته بود ی بارم مهدی گذاشت

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش شما دیگه فک کنم زیادی دست و دلت بازه !
> فصل 10 پیش دانشگاهی 4 تا ؟!  درسته حدود 1/4 کنکور میشه پیش دوم ولی دیگه نه این حد  داداش من هر چی سر کنکور 97 میگشتم دنبال سوالات فصل 9 تا 11 کلا 2-3 تا سوال بیشتر نبود .. نمیدونم شایدم من توهم زدم ندیدمشون :/
> 
> (فصل 4 دوم 
> فصل 6 دوم
> فصل 1 سوم
> فصل 2 سوم
> فصل 3 سوم
> فصل 4 سوم
> ...


​چراکه نه داداش محکم بخونی میتونی بالا 40 50بزنی

----------


## Nrgs

پاسخ این سوال رو برو از آینه بپرس،اون بهت میگه میشه یانه.
خواستن و برخاستن،توانستن است.
موفق باشین

----------


## Lara27

این قضیه طرح سوال از مباحث مشترک نظام جدید و قدیم چیه؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## hamedaaa

> این قضیه طرح سوال از مباحث مشترک نظام جدید و قدیم چیه؟


صبح بخیر  :Yahoo (21): 


اون سری مباحثی که بین دو نظام مشترک هست ، سوالای یکسان میاد.
مثلا بعضی سوالات دینی / قرابت . آرایه دستور /   احتمالا ریدینگ و کلوز زبان . / ترجمه و بعضی سوالای عربی  و ...
تو همه درس ها این جوریه

----------


## Lara27

> صبح بخیر 
> 
> 
> اون سری مباحثی که بین دو نظام مشترک هست ، سوالای یکسان میاد.
> مثلا بعضی سوالات دینی / قرابت . آرایه دستور /   احتمالا ریدینگ و کلوز زبان . / ترجمه و بعضی سوالای عربی  و ...
> تو همه درس ها این جوریه


خب از کجا میشه پیدا کرد این مباحثو؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> خب از کجا میشه پیدا کرد این مباحثو؟


وظیفه ما پیدا کردن این مباحث نیست..ینی لازمم نیست..طراحان سوال باید اینکاررو کن

----------


## ali.asghar

* برای دانلود فایل مشاوره ای “مشاوره برای دوران طلایی عید نوروز” بخشِ دوم به صورت مستقیم لطفا اینجا کلیک کنید




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


خب از کجا میشه پیدا کرد این مباحثو؟


برای دانلود بودجه بندی ۳ ماهه مطالب کنکور به صورت مستقیم لطفا اینجا کلیک کنید //مباحث ساده*

----------

